# شوفوا الرقة حتى بغسل الوجه



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

*أعزائي القارئين
نظراً للحرب المعلنة بين حزب الاناث في المنتدى و حزب الذكور
حبيت الفت نظركن للباقة الأنثوية في التعامل مع كل شيء
و ذلك من خلال مثال بسيط

عند الاستيقاظ من النوم
كلنا منغسل وجوهنا
بس شو الفرق بين البنت و الشب يا ترى ؟؟!!!
حتى بهالشغلة نحنا كلاس ...


البنت:
بتفيق من النوم ... بتصحصح ... و بتفتح المي و بتضل تعدلها شي ربع ساعة لتصير دافية

بتاخد صابونة الدوف الغنية بخلاصة الفواكه و الحليب و العسل و البيتنجان و خلافو ...
و تدلكه لمدة خمس دقائق بعكس عقارب الساعة و من ثم تغسله جيداً بالماء النقي ...

الشاب:
عبي ايدك شوية مي ... الطشها على خلقتك
و في حال عدم توفر منشفة ... مو مشكلة ... بلوزتك موجودة

شفتو الرقة و الرواق؟؟!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يوليو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *الشاب:*
> *عبي ايدك شوية مي ... الطشها على خلقتك*
> *و في حال عدم توفر منشفة ... مو مشكلة ... بلوزتك موجودة*​
> *شفتو الرقة و الرواق؟؟!!!!!!!!*​


 
هههههه

معلش اصلكم متدلعين فكرتيني ايام الجيش مكناش بنلاقي المياه علشان نغسل وشنا اوقات كتير لو موجودة يبقي بالضبط شوية في ايدك من ازازة يادوبك تمسحي بيهم وشك وكفي المؤمنين شر القتال


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يوليو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> هههههه
> 
> معلش اصلكم متدلعين فكرتيني ايام الجيش مكناش بنلاقي المياه علشان نغسل وشنا اوقات كتير لو موجودة يبقي بالضبط شوية في ايدك من ازازة يادوبك تمسحي بيهم وشك وكفي المؤمنين شر القتال


ههههههه صح يا مينا  وبتحصل وبتبقى مياه  مش  كويسة فى اغلبيه الاوقات
بجد  محدش عارف حاجة خالص​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> هههههه
> 
> معلش اصلكم متدلعين فكرتيني ايام الجيش مكناش بنلاقي المياه علشان نغسل وشنا اوقات كتير لو موجودة يبقي بالضبط شوية في ايدك من ازازة يادوبك تمسحي بيهم وشك وكفي المؤمنين شر القتال


اي متدلعين بس اد حالنا :budo:
اي ما رح تفرق كتير معكن .. وجود الماء و عدمو واحد :act23:
و صدق اللات العظيم:bud:

ميرسي كتير كتير كتير كتير كتير
لمروووووووورك
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههه صح يا مينا وبتبقى مياه  مش  كويسة فى اغلبيه الاوقات
> *بجد  محدش عارف حاجة خالص*​



*شوووووووو قصدك.؟؟؟!!*:t23:​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه ايه ده علي كده البنات ديما مميزين 
هههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو البتينجان ههههههههههههههههه
عسل خالص​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (20 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*​ *جميل جدا احسن حاجه اننا بنستعمل صابون دوف*​​ *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوي 
ميرسي كتييييييير 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ايه ده علي كده البنات ديما مميزين
> هههههههههه


*التميز عنواننا
ميرسي لمرورك يا عسل
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو البتينجان ههههههههههههههههه
> عسل خالص​


*ههههههههه
نورتي الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​</b>​*جميل جدا احسن حاجه اننا بنستعمل صابون دوف*​​*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​​



*ههههههههه
دوف و لوكس و كامي و يلي بدك
خلص خلص أحسن ما يفكرونا عم نعمل دعاية ههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو اوي
> ميرسي كتييييييير
> ربنا يباركك​



*نورتييييي حبيبتي
تسلمي
الرب يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههه
رائعة جدا​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههه
> رائعة جدا​*


*مرورك هو الأروع
ميرسي كتير كتير كتير إلك
الرب يباركك حبيبتي
*​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (27 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههه ميرسى جدا احنا عندنا رقه مش زى الولاد *


----------



## zama (1 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

جامدة أوووووووووووووووووووووووي ..


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أغسطس 2011)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *ههههههههههه ميرسى جدا احنا عندنا رقه مش زى الولاد *



*ميرسي للمرور يا عسل
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أغسطس 2011)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
> 
> جامدة أوووووووووووووووووووووووي ..


*هههه ... نورت أخي الغالي
ميرسي لمرورك الطيب
الرب يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههه يا مظبطانا 

ايوه كده اديهم ههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههه

الطشها على خلقتك احنا مش عايزين نقول مبيغسلوش وشهم اصلا 

شكرا يا قمررر


----------



## eng_michoo (7 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا مظبطانا
> 
> ايوه كده اديهم ههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك​



*هههههه شايفة ....
يا كده يا ما فيش اصلي معنديش في الحرب هزار هههههه
نورتي يا عسل
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> الطشها على خلقتك احنا مش عايزين نقول مبيغسلوش وشهم اصلا
> 
> شكرا يا قمررر


*ههههههه
نورتيني يا أحلى كوينا
الرب يباركك حبيبتي
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

eng_michoo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*نورت ^_^*​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (7 أغسطس 2011)

> *الشاب:
> عبي ايدك شوية مي ... الطشها على خلقتك
> و في حال عدم توفر منشفة ... مو مشكلة ... بلوزتك موجودة
> 
> ...



*علي فكرة دا ظلم
واحنا مش كدا خالص
*


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> *الشاب:
> عبي ايدك شوية مي ... الطشها على خلقتك
> و في حال عدم توفر منشفة ... مو مشكلة ... بلوزتك موجودة
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه دفشييييييين من يومهم هالشباب :new6:​*


----------



## عاطف ياهو (7 أغسطس 2011)

_ههههههههههههه حلوه اوى (((( بس المشكله ان الراجل وراه شغل ..... اما الست قاعده فى البيت)))))_


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

+Punisher+ قال:


> *علي فكرة دا ظلم
> واحنا مش كدا خالص
> *



*ههههههههههههه لأ واضح
شكراً للمرور
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه دفشييييييين من يومهم هالشباب :new6:​*



*هههههه شايفة يا روزيتي*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _ههههههههههههه حلوه اوى (((( بس المشكله ان الراجل وراه شغل ..... اما الست قاعده فى البيت)))))_


*شوووووووو
لأنو الشغل للرجل و بس!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أنت بتقول اييييييييييييييييه
يووووووووووه يا عاطف ياهووووووووو
*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

معلهش انا مش باستعمل صابون دوف ان باستخدم غسول للوجه بماء الوردلازم ندلع وشنا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا باشا انا كنت بشتغل في مدينه اسمها راس سدر 
كنت بشتري لتر الميه بسته جنيه 
واي حد يتغدم الميله لغرض غير الشرب والطبخ 
يتعامل معامله الكافر 
مش علشان غلو سعرها 
بس لندرتها
كنا بنبعت عربيه تمشي 50 كيلو من القريه للمدينه 
وبترجع فيها 10 جراكن كبار بيتقسموا علي 120 فرد للشرب بس 
الغسيل والشاور في البحر 
تقوللي صابونه دوف 
دنا لو شوفتها هناك هاكلها 
*​


----------



## باسبوسا (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسىىىى جدا جدا جدا على الموضوع الرائع .*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (16 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههه

انا عن نفسي عندي مقولة من تأليفي اهديهالك
بس يا الله تعجبك
بتقول ان الشابات سنابل وزهرات والشبان
قنابل وذرات
و زي ما مافيش ديكوربدون اثاث
مافيش ذكور بدون ايناث(حكمة الخالق)

سيبك انتي موضوعك الجميل وايد دا
فكرني بثناء يونس في سك عا بناتك
لما قالت اول ما اروح البيت ليلة فرحي
هاغسل رجليا بالحجر هههه

لتاني مرة بقولك موضوعك مرة احلي
وشي جديد

يا هناكي بها المنتدي يا هناكي
كلنا هون عد عيناكي

dobrze جيدة او حسنة او مليحة بالبولندي
molto bella جميلة جدا بالايطالية
danke ميرسي بالامانية

عشتي في كنف يسوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههه فعلاً


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 أغسطس 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> انا عن نفسي عندي مقولة من تأليفي اهديهالك
> بس يا الله تعجبك
> ...


ميرسي للمرور أخي ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> ههههههههه فعلاً


نورت ​


----------



## *koki* (23 أغسطس 2013)

طبعا طبعا
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى  و تضافعى عن البنات كمان و كمان
هههههههههههه​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 أغسطس 2013)

*koki* قال:


> طبعا طبعا
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليكى  و تضافعى عن البنات كمان و كمان
> هههههههههههه​


هههههه ^_^ نورتيييي ​


----------

